# Need help buying a S13 240SX please give me some advice :)



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Alright, I've practically decided on going with a S13 (1991+) for a summer project car, and keep my spec v as a winter only/daily driver thing. 

I just have a few questions, although I won't be starting until later next spring/early next summer, 240s are rare in my area so it'll take a lil bit of searching and looking for one.

Now, is ABS and Super HICAS worth it? Should I look for one with these things? I've heard both yes and no on both of them. 

With ABS alot of people say I won't need it espically when I'm upgrading to bigger rotors, and diffrent calipers. Also that the ABS systems from 10 years ago arn't good, espically when compared to the 4 wheel/4 sensor ABS system on my Spec V.

Some people say Super HICAS is good some people say bad. Some Say good, all I know is this is like is sorta like a 4 wheel steering system, that uses lat forces, speeds, and alot of other factors to turn the rear wheels up to 1 degree...but is it good or bad?

Hopefully I'll be in one next year (I have my mind set on a S13 or another car, but which is EVEN harder to find, but the end result will be similar for pricing for the end project), but it all depends on Canada's 15 year import law, and the supply of other cars I'm looking at (some which might be imported from Japan) and the prices of those other cars.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'd say stay away from the ABS and the HICAS. if you do buy an S13 with either of these, or both, and you decide you dont like them then you can always eliminate them. there are several ways to do it. but still, i'd try to stay away from both.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Well it depends...

If it has HICAS, it has LSD. Which is good. I would "sacrifice" to have HICAS just to get the LSD. Cheaper to get a HICAS eliminator than to swap an LSD. My 2 cents


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *Cheaper to get a HICAS eliminator than to swap an LSD. My 2 cents *


 i completely agree


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Well I plan to do SR20DET drop, get a Qualife LSD ( I won't keep a stock VLSD unit that old), suspension suspension, S15 front end conversion (and acctually there IS a 240SX w/HICAS + ABS forsale in my city right now, but it's a lil more than I wanna dish out) the works 

but before I do any of that, and purchase, I need to price out how much this whole project will cost me, because it might be cheaper just to import a 15 year old car from japan into Canada


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

91+ s13 240sx in decent condition w/o hicas or abs: 1500-3000$
sr20det swap: 2500$ for s13 redtop front clip + 1500$ shop installation
lsd: qualife? havent heard of it but most aftermarket lsd cost 700-900$
suspension: coilovers 1200$ struts/sway bars: 600$
s15 frotnn end conv: around 3000$

total: around 10 grand just for what i listed here


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *91+ s13 240sx in decent condition w/o hicas or abs: 1500-3000$
> sr20det swap: 2500$ for s13 redtop front clip + 1500$ shop installation
> lsd: qualife? havent heard of it but most aftermarket lsd cost 700-900$
> suspension: coilovers 1200$ struts/sway bars: 600$
> ...


That's american pricing right? But yea for the engine I could probally get a cheaper price (that incudes harnes, ecu, etc)

It'll probally be cheaper to import the godzilla from japan to Canada (since doesn't have to pass emissions or anything like that, Canadian 15 year import law, exempts all cars from all tests to be insured except for safety)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Daemos said:


> *That's american pricing right? But yea for the engine I could probally get a cheaper price (that incudes harnes, ecu, etc)
> 
> It'll probally be cheaper to import the godzilla from japan to Canada (since doesn't have to pass emissions or anything like that, Canadian 15 year import law, exempts all cars from all tests to be insured except for safety) *


Too much work to fit Godzilla in. Don't bother, simply just don't bother if finances are anything remotely of an issue. It is American pricing, so I don't know what Canadian pricing is. There are a lot of Canadian sr20 and CA18DET swapped 240s on the northwestnissans.com classifieds, you might wanna look into that to save yourself some trouble. I know its more fun to build it up from scratch, but if you're the "any means to an end" kind of guy when it comes to cars, then that would probably be a better move 4 u.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Too much work to fit Godzilla in. Don't bother, simply just don't bother if finances are anything remotely of an issue. It is American pricing, so I don't know what Canadian pricing is. There are a lot of Canadian sr20 and CA18DET swapped 240s on the northwestnissans.com classifieds, you might wanna look into that to save yourself some trouble. I know its more fun to build it up from scratch, but if you're the "any means to an end" kind of guy when it comes to cars, then that would probably be a better move 4 u. *


Too much work to fit the godzilla in? What I'm talking about is a full R32 GTR  not the engine, they can be bought easy for about 7-8K USD used on the japanese market, with shipping + taxes over the Canadian border it'll be like 12K US for the whole car, duty can be easily by passed with relatives in Asia, they can say they hold the car in my name for like 12 months, and no duty for me  But since finding a skyline that's stock, and in really good condition might be a hard thing to do, and the fact that I don't speak japanese and I would have to fly down there to find a car, it becomes more hassle, which is a reason I'd rather stick with the 240SX.

Finances are an issue, but like I said this is over a 2 year period, but I'm not willing to buy the car until next spring so I Don't have to pay for storage over the winter.


----------

